# Does the Bachmann Northern Lights set contain an Annie?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Just checking to see if anyone knows if the Bachmann Northern Lights set contained an Annie or not? Thanks

Rich


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich,

Most of the Bachmann sets come with an Annie, they are really good loco's. They have what's called the 5th generation drive train in them and they are very stout. A great way to get started in the Hobby.

Cliff


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the Bachmann sets come with an Annie, they are really good loco's. They have what's called the 5th generation drive train in them and they are very stout. 

Er, Cliff... The "Anniversary Edition" locos of the Bachmann ten-wheeler are somewhat different from the ones with "5th generation" drivetrains. Maybe there's some confusion here over the nicknames? 

Most of the sets come with ordinary ten-wheelers which are much better than the older models, but they have plastic rods, etc., whereas the Annie versions have metal running gear and better details.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe if you want a true Annie with the better quality drive train go to trainworld (best prices also) but use as a price guide too. 9 times out 10 they have the best prices!! They are listed seperately in they're site. I had 3 of them, and I do have the Rio Grande So. one for sale if you are interested. They come seperatley the sets are just cheapies, with track powerpack and such. I have done like you and purchased a set or two when I first started in this hobby, and would NOT do so now. If you are just running around the christmas tree they are fine. The link to trainworld is below. If you are interested in the one I have email me through this site. The Regal 

http://www.trainworld.com/


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I guess what I was asking if anyone knows for sure if the set contained an Annie? some of the SAM's club sets did. Thanks 
Rich


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, let's kick this question up a notch. Does anyone have a list of Bachmann sets that contained the Anniversary edition? 

Rich


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well on ebay I can find the North Pole Express and the North Star Express, but no Northern Lights set. 

If true, one of the North Star Express sets states the loco as having metal wheels & metal side rods. Does this make it a true Annie? I don't know. 


One auction for an Annivarsary Locomotive had the following statment. 

Anniversary Edition 
Over 1 Million Sold! 

Not sure where they got this info, but if true, that's quite a statement for the G Scale market. 

Randy


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Five years ago, Sam's Club came out with the Wonderland Flyer which was an Annie with Walchaert's valve gear. The engine was rather colorful with a red boiler. The next year was the North Star Express if I remember correctly. This set also included an Annie but with pseudo-Stephenson valve gear. The colors, while "Christmasy" were more subdued with a silver boiler if I remember correctly. There was also a Wonderland Flyer set that was sold at some hardware stores that had an Annie decked out in the red-boilered scheme as the Sam's club offering but with pseudo-Stephenson valve gear! The year after that (2006) was the North Pole and Southern Passenger Set which included a coach and observation car as well as the trolley. They also had a combine and baggage car that one could "add on" to the set from ordering on-line!
The Night Before Christmas set has always been a regular Big Hauler 10-Wheeler. In 2007 the Northern Lights set was offered and it was a major step backward! Not only was it _not_ an Annie but it had these hideous LED lights all over the engine!! They weren't even done in a realistic manner either! It looked as if Bachmann just took a drill and bored holes right down the side of the boiler and cab and inserted colored light bulbs! _Totally _toy-like and rather tacky! It just so happens that this was the last time Sam's Club had a Bachmann offering for Christmas...


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

_ " Er, Cliff... The "Anniversary Edition" locos of the Bachmann ten-wheeler are somewhat different from the ones with "5th generation" drivetrains. Maybe there's some confusion here over the nicknames? "_ 

All of the Bachman 10 wheelers and Annies have the 5th generation Drive train in them. Tha Annies have Metal side rods and teh 10 wheelers have plastic ones. They all run good tho, so the side rods and valve gear doesn't matter. 

I am not sure about the Northern Lights set, I thnik it is the one sam's Club had for sale in 2007, but it got REALLY BAD reviews here on MLS, and if anyone from Bachmann saw what was said, they probably got thier fellings hurt real bad also. The Northern Lights Set, if it is the one with lights on the boiler and tender, would make a good train for around the Christmas tree, that is what it was inteded for, Christmas USE ONLY!!!!


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

If you want to buy a set for an Annie, the White Pass set has one. 
Annies also have some "air" under the boiler. The 5th generation BH does not. 
Ralph


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rreiffer on 18 Oct 2009 05:31 AM 
Hello all,

Just checking to see if anyone knows if the Bachmann Northern Lights set contained an Annie or not? Thanks

Rich 



I do not think it does. I think it came with just a 4-6-0 Ten Wheeker. It has plastic side rods, so therefore the answer to your questin is No, it did not. But most of the Christmas trains sold at Sam's Club did come with Annie's, except this one.I have four of teh Bachaman Christmas trains.


Cliff


----------

